# Corsets, Side saddle, and jousting, oh my!



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I did ring jousting as a kid at horse camp. It was a ton of fun! I guess there was an official club for it in my area back then. I haven't checked it in about 15 years so I don't know if its still around.

As for sidesaddle, I don't know anyone who rides it. I've never heard of someone who was teaching it, but that doesn't mean it isn't out there!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Hm.
I wouldn't recommend wearing a proper corset and riding. Proper corsets are going to be uncomfortable because of how tight they're cinched up and you won't be able to move properly with the horse because your torso will be locked into place. Maybe a loose corset or a bodice with a corset belt would be fine though. Renaissance festivals usually have corsetmakers with a good selection of pre-made ones and will let you try them on.

Love the notion of sidesaddle but can't afford the saddle or lessons right now but it's definitely on the wish list.

I think ring jousting is also called tent pegging. The term isn't entirely accurate because it names both tent pegging the game (picking up things from the ground on horseback) and the event (which includes all the typical knightly mounted games including ring jousting).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

I used to do medieval reenactment on horseback so I have some experience with spearing rings. I actually have a setup for it in my barn that I will get to use soon when my 3 yo gets back from the trainers. My rings vary from four inches in diameter to a half inch. Throwing javelins at targets is a lot of fun too if your horse is used to things being thrown off it. Using a fake sword to "behead" manikins can be a lot of fun as well as tilting at a quintain. Making your own quintain can be a challenge though unless you have someone handy with tools in the family. 

I have never heard of tent pegging but it may be what I have always referred to as pig sticking where you ride by an object and spear it, picking up the object on the end of the spear. It can be challenging at speed. I use a long wooden pole with a frog gig on the end and for targets use paper plates. If you try this you must be sure of your horse though, riding around with sharp objects can be very risky especially on a horse not accustomed to it. Practice for this can be in the form of spearing/picking up trash off the roadside.

If you really want to wear a corset while riding I recommend you get one custom made for that purpose or you will most likely be very uncomfortable. If you want more info about medieval related horsemanship and/or garb I would recommend you contact your local sca branch. I believe you would be in the Calonir area of the sca. Here is a link to their site. Kingdom of Calontir


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

I have an underbust corset that I would wear for me (not for costume or anything). I have yet to try riding in it, although the thought has occurred to me to try it out. It has a full metal busk and 26 pieces of steel, which makes it incredibly supportive and durable (it really is a proper corset, which I had a pain in the **** of a time finding until I went to a convention). I don't know the effects of riding in it.

One of the ladies at my barn used to side saddle American Saddlebreds before she moved to my barn. She still owns a Saddlebred, but no longer side saddles. I've had the vague interest to try it out, but I don't know if I will.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

never wore a corset or rode side saddle


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I have done a little "ring jousting" I'm in the process of getting involved in EXCA (Extreme Cowboy Association) events. Started by Craig Cameron and we're trying to get a good following started here in Arizona. Anyway... that's one of the event obstacles and it's FUN! I'm not very good at it, but the practice is fun anyway! 

I've never really considered a corset or sidesaddle. Sounds like too much work to me and I'm basically lazy.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Ring Jousting is the state sport of Maryland! 

I have a friend of mine at the barn who does it, and we're going to teach my horse (and myself.) I have horrible hand-eye coordination though.. so it'll just be for fun.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I believe that I am uniquely qualified to comment on corsets/bodices and riding, as I am a corsetier at my local (and occasionally out of state) renaissance faire. 

While mounting from the ground can prove a bit more difficult, over all, riding in a corset is very comfortable for me. However, I have good quality, well made and properly adjusted corsets, so my experience is definitely going to be better than someone who bought a "corset" at Victoria's secret or off the internet somewhere. Cheap plastic bones will bend, break and stab you and improperly lacing even a high quality corset can cause terrible pain (there are many pressure points in the human back and I've seen people just about cripple themselves after messing with ones I've sold) furthering the ignorant stereotype that corsets are torture devices.

A good quality, well adjusted, and properly sized corset should N-E-V-E-R be painful. Buy something cheap and yes, you are in for a world of hurt and aggrivation.
You may have to learn to bend at the hip rather than the waist, and maybe move slightly differently, but you quickly adjust without noticing. I work in mine 10 hour days or so and I can touch my toes, lift heavy things, and run around
just as I do without a corset on. Riding is no exception.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, I really didn't expect such a response! o.o

I guess I didn't really explain the riding in a corset bit quite as much as I meant to -- What I meant, more or less, is: has anyone ever owned or ridden in a riding corset (one's that are specifically made to allow for ladies to partake in horseback riding and other sports). Which, I did end up with a sort-of answer for that, I suppose. xD 
What I'm curious about for that (and greyshell38, perhaps you could answer this best) is... I've done some research on them, and see mostly underbust riding corsets, and most people wearing them are riding astride/side-saddle. (I've worn only bodices and over-bust corsets, never an underbust one.) Do the underbust corsets allow for more flexibility, and so are better for riding, or is it just a preference? What are the structural differences between a 'usual' corset and a riding one? And would it be just as comfortable riding normally as it would riding sidesaddle, or would there have to be differences there as well?
(If it makes any difference, I'm not wearing corsets for waist-training; just because I like the look and the support they offer the 'girls.' hah)



Ring-jousting (or tent pegging or whatever name it is. xD) - I was *really* surprised to hear that so many of you have actually done it! (Now I'm jealous, we rarely have anything like that around here unless you go to a Renaissance Faire)





smokeslastspot said:


> I used to do medieval reenactment on horseback so I have some experience with spearing rings. I actually have a setup for it in my barn that I will get to use soon when my 3 yo gets back from the trainers. My rings vary from four inches in diameter to a half inch. Throwing javelins at targets is a lot of fun too if your horse is used to things being thrown off it. Using a fake sword to "behead" manikins can be a lot of fun as well as tilting at a quintain. Making your own quintain can be a challenge though unless you have someone handy with tools in the family.
> 
> I have never heard of tent pegging but it may be what I have always referred to as pig sticking where you ride by an object and spear it, picking up the object on the end of the spear. It can be challenging at speed. I use a long wooden pole with a frog gig on the end and for targets use paper plates. If you try this you must be sure of your horse though, riding around with sharp objects can be very risky especially on a horse not accustomed to it. Practice for this can be in the form of spearing/picking up trash off the roadside.


I don't suppose you'd mind sharing some photos of your setup and gear, perhaps building guidelines if you have them? I'm decent at constructing things, and whatever I can't do, I've got a pretty good collection of family and friends that can. 

Also, thanks so so much for the link! For whatever reason I've been unable to find anything that can point me in the direction of joining the SCA, and I'd just resigned myself to waiting for the next Ren Faire and asking there.


----------



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

The sca main page may be easier to find info on if you are interested in joining. I had a high school teacher that first introduced me to it and I also have a couple co workers who are in so I've always had someone in person to ask questions of and rarely look at the website.

I can't post pictures at the moment but I can later. My work computer has photobucket blocked and that's where all my pics are. If I can get the internet at my house to work I will post what I have a bit later. I live kinda in a dead-ish zone as far as phone/internet signal. 

My coworker has the quintain, I think she said they just made up a plan for it using scrap parts.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Clearly we need to set up some groups and have at!

Anyone near central Maryland?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

If anyone wants to come to arkansas they would be welcome! The group I was riding with has gotten too much trouble/drama to deal with so I have been playing by myself. The good thing about theses games is that they are a lot of fun either in a group or alone.


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

I've never done any of those things. I've never even ridden English before.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello, fellow corset enthusiast! :wave:

I've been tightlacing for about 6 months. So far, I've reduced my waist from 29'' to 24''. My goal is to have the classic Victorian ideal of 20 inches. I've never worn a riding corset, though. I've never even seen one for sale, but I'd love to try it.  I've always wanted to learn side saddle, too.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

So I got to snooping around the internet, and found building instructions for a quintain and ring tree and some other things. I figured I could share it here, if anyone else was interested.
Easy Equestrian Equipment

Already got all the stuff to make the ring tree/rings. x3


----------

